# Deposit on Puppy, advice on choice?



## todahatch (Nov 4, 2016)

I have been surfing the forum pretty frequently to gain as much information as possible to learn all about the breed and special attention to details to help the development of my future puppy. I am not new to dog as i have had a canine companion since I was 5 and my recent buddy just passed away after 13 1/2 years. I understand that most of the veteran on this board have seen these questions a million times and I apologize for the repetitiveness but your help would be greatly appreciate it. Please be easy on me :smile2:

The Puppy is from gillsgermanshepherds.com or von der haus Gill

Sire : **** vom Weltwitz 

Dame: Anka vom Theuren Christian

I am looking for a new addition to a very active family that is planing to have a newborn within 3 years. want a confident dog that has decent drive but also is able to be social. 

Can someone look at the breeding program and see if the Jan 2017 litter is a good choice ? I really appreciate your help and any constructive criticism will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I would suggest that you visit with Mr. Gill and discuss what you are looking for in a puppy and your family situation. He could then advise you which of his planned breedings would have a puppy that would work out best for you.


----------



## todahatch (Nov 4, 2016)

I have talk to Mr. Gill and told him my living situation and plan for the dog. He said he will give me guidance once the litter is born but ultimately the decision is mine to make. I just want to know as far as the pedigree if anyone notice something that would indicate any concerns. Mr. Gill and his establishment is top notch and just want other knowledgeable opinions. Thanks for your help


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't have an opinion on the litter-but when you click on dogs 2000-it says dogs are sold as is...sounds like you are buying furniture or something


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

First thing I would do would be discuss your needs in detail with the breeder. A good breeder will be able to tell you if they produce puppies that will meet your needs. Go meet their dogs, especially the parents of the litter you are interested in. See if you like the dogs, how puppies are raised, ect... Is there a reason you chose this breeder? Their focus appears to be training and breeding dogs for LE.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

I would stay away. Some might say run away. Why? 

The sire is **** von Weltwitz ? working-dog, son of Enzo vd Grauen vom Monstab. Enzo is by/out of Sven Gräfental/Sindy Schäferliesel. Their offspring earned a reputation for severe handler aggression and other extreme aggression, especially Enzo's full brother Boban von den Grauen vom Monstab. 
You can google Boban and read up. On this forum, one of the threads on him and his breeding:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/166436-abcs-gsd-breeding-4.html

This litter would be one quarter Sven/Sindy. I wouldn't go there, esp. for a family dog expected to be social.

The dam is from sports lines heavy on Fero, 5,5–5,5,5,5 on the T- litter Böse Nachbarschaft. These lines are typically low threshold, high excitability, low frustration level. Anka vom Theuren Christian ? working-dog
Combine that with the aggression problems shown in the sire's line. Nope.

There are so many good options for a social and confident GSD that can rise to the occasion if need be. I'd look elsewhere.

The subject line of your post is likely to get you more general advice on how to communicate with a breeder, and not on the pedigree of the litter. I almost didn't even look at it. Maybe ask an admin to change it so you'll get more feedback. Best of luck to you!


----------



## todahatch (Nov 4, 2016)

Thank you all so much. I chose the breeder due to proximity and the willingness of communication that the breeder have been giving me. I will definitely have a conversation with the breeder about these concern and see what he/she says. I heard he is an honest guy so hopefully he can point me in the right decision.


----------



## Valerie Clayton (Jan 4, 2012)

Al Gill is a great guy, very knowledgeable and trustworthy. When talking or looking at dogs, you want to listen to people who have actual experience with dogs the involved - not people who repeat something they read on the internet. I own a **** daughter, she is my profile pic. Very stable, 0 handler aggression, desire to please in the stratosphere. We were at a dog show last weekend at a crazy "pet expo" venue and she was amazing - laser focus on me despite the ferrets, horses, guinea pigs and hedgehogs. We took home those ribbons you see in the pic. I have a friend on the west coast who is showing a **** son, she is really enjoying him. I also know a granddaughter of **** living in Chicago who is a go anywhere, do anything kind of dog. I also spent quite a bit of time with **** myself. So me, personally, based on my in-person experiences, *would* recommend this breeding you but I would definitely defer to Al's opinion.


----------



## todahatch (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks Valerie for your input. I have spoke to Al and he did tell me that he will suggest the best fit for me once the puppies are near 8 weeks old. Amazing looking companion you have by the way!


----------



## Valerie Clayton (Jan 4, 2012)

All the best of luck, whatever you choose


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

todahatch said:


> Thank you all so much. I chose the breeder due to proximity and the willingness of communication that the breeder have been giving me. I will definitely have a conversation with the breeder about these concern and see what he/she says. I heard he is an honest guy so hopefully he can point me in the right decision.


Where are you located?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

todahatch said:


> Thanks Valerie for your input. I have spoke to Al and he did tell me that he will suggest the best fit for me once the puppies are near 8 weeks old. Amazing looking companion you have by the way!


Can you go out and see his dogs ahead of time? The dogs he lets you have contact with will tell you a lot about what he's breeding. Picking a puppy is one thing, but social, confident adults aren't difficult to read.


----------



## todahatch (Nov 4, 2016)

I am located in Columbus, Ohio. I will head out there at least once to meet the parents if possible. Anything specific I should pay attention to when I head to the kennel? thanks


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I will tell you what made me very happy with my pups mother. (Father is still in Czech) She was in a pen further back on the property. I asked to be able to walk up to her and when I did there was no barking. She was alert and curious, but no aggression, just calmness. I wasn't be threatening, no reason to go off on me. When she was let out she ran out, paused a hair next to me to sniff and then ran around. About twenty minutes later she came over next to me and stood there, then leaned on me and I petted her. Her pups were nine weeks old and running around with us. She has her BH and IPO1 title. I saw a calm, alert confident bitch.


----------

